# Portal 2



## ico (Feb 21, 2011)

The sequel to Portal.

[youtube]tax4e4hBBZc[/youtube]

[youtube]A88YiZdXugA[/youtube]

Coming on April 18, unless 'Valve time' kicks in. 

Pre-order @ $45 - Save 10% on Portal 2 on Steam [*cdn.store.steampowered.com/public/images/v5/platforms/platform_steamplay.png]

I'm waiting for the retail version anyways. 

Coming on Xbox 360, PS3, PC and Mac.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2011)

This is going to be one tough game.

I've seen few gameplay videos.. my CAT exam felt lot more easier.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 21, 2011)

eagerly awaiting for this one. Loved Portal 1


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

I have portal 1 but never tried it. Is it worth trying?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 21, 2011)

^ Really?.....I mean, Really?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

^^Yes buddy. Is it very good?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Feb 22, 2011)

Of course. Portal is One of the best puzzle games ever released. Highly recommend.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ Well then , i will try it asap. Thanks buddy.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2011)

vickybat said:


> I have portal 1 but never tried it. Is it worth trying?




kill yourself!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ I will try portal instead.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 22, 2011)

^^..haha..u shud!


----------



## Goten (Feb 22, 2011)

Amazing videos of portal 2....Epic.

Never played portal 1.

My pc sucks.

Peace~~~!


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2011)

Same situation as vickybat. Going to install it.


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 8, 2011)

I did enjoy Portal 1 immensely. Waiting for the second game.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Crysis 2 discussion*

Does anyone know when Portal 2 will be out..coz I saw on some site that it'll be released in April but does anyone have specific dates ??


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Crysis 2 discussion*



Sid_gamer said:


> Does anyone know when Portal 2 will be out..coz I saw on some site that it'll be released in April but does anyone have specific dates ??


Have You ever heard of google??
Portal 2 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Before anyone points that this is wikipedia, I got the link by googling.


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> Does anyone know when Portal 2 will be out..coz I saw on some site that it'll be released in April but does anyone have specific dates ??


Intencity.in told me that pre-orders should begin in the last week of March. Guess what, it is the last week of March now.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 25, 2011)

^^
 Release dates suck...But still they are things which keep us gamers holding on with patience...
@vicky and @gameranand
You guys should really try Portal 1 it's truly an engaging experience....
It's what Valve is best at...Valve focuses on novel ideas for a game and guess what these ideas really tick...


----------



## tkin (Mar 25, 2011)

Sid_gamer said:


> ^^
> Release dates suck...But still they are things which keep us gamers holding on with patience...
> @vicky and @gameranand
> You guys should really try Portal 1 it's truly an engaging experience....
> It's what Valve is best at...Valve focuses on novel ideas for a game and guess what these ideas really tick...


Also valve brings out one game per decade, like half life 2 ep 3 which will be launched sometime next 10 years or so, jokes aside portal was an amazing game.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Mar 25, 2011)

^^
I am a big Valve and Half-Life fan, wonder when HL2 Ep 3 will be out.....
*Orange Box 2 anyone ??*


----------



## mohiuddin (Mar 25, 2011)

man, 2011 is gonna be epic...crysis2,bf3,mw3,portal2,witcher2....


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2011)

@Sid_Gamer
Yeah I have orange box. Played all games from it except Portal Damn.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyways, Portal 1 is a free game now.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 25, 2011)

man...i didnt play this game too..
sequel looks so engrossing
i played postal but not portal
dammit....


----------



## ico (Mar 25, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Anyways, Portal 1 is a free game now.


No it isn't. You only get few levels free on Steam if you have an AMD/nVidia card.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 25, 2011)

^huh?
I thought it was.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 26, 2011)

Well I guess I don't have to worry about that as I own orange box.


----------



## ico (Apr 2, 2011)

WHEN WILL THE RETAIL PRE-ORDERS START IN INDIA??? someone please notify me.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 2, 2011)

ico said:
			
		

> WHEN WILL THE RETAIL PRE-ORDERS START IN INDIA??? someone please notify me.


Its Available for pre order in steam also but not for India.
At Amazon its available
Pre Order Portal 2 from Amazon


----------



## Faun (Apr 3, 2011)

Completed Portal 1
I liked the credit song "still alive", lyrics were so good


----------



## Anorion (Apr 3, 2011)

this wuz a triumph
oh god yes!


----------



## Faun (Apr 4, 2011)

Here are the lyrics 
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5091/5586159378_192a2fdd4f_b.jpgPortal Credit Lyrics

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5107/5585567517_90470ede60_b.jpgPortal Credit Lyrics


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

Finally this game is available for pre-order on Intencity and Nextworld @ 900.


----------



## Sid_hooda (Apr 6, 2011)

PS3 version is also there. Yay. Pre-ordering now.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 8, 2011)

Funny vids by Valve to promote Portal 2(Aperture Science) - 

YouTube - Aperture Investment Opportunity #1: "Panels"

YouTube - Aperture Investment Opportunity #2: "Bot Trust"

YouTube - Aperture Investment Opportunity #3: "Turrets"


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 10, 2011)

Man, i love portal. one of my most favorite games. so obviously this one is my most anticipated...together with deus ex human revolution cause deus ex is also one of my most favs.


----------



## tkin (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm more thrilled about Duke Nukem forever which is just around the corner, portal 2 is also very much anticipated, I hope they added some really head scratching puzzles in the last few levels.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 10, 2011)

^^^^
Yeah, portal was very short and not very difficult, i finished it first time in my first playthrough in under 3 hours.
I am not too excited for duke nukem forever, but that whole interactivity with different stuff looks pretty cool. I will surely look out for it.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2011)

*Portal 2 - Ps3 vs xbox 360.*

See it for yourself guys....

*Lens of truth*


----------



## gameranand (Apr 19, 2011)

Well it was kind of obvious that PS3 would win but I'll like to see comparison between all three gaming stations including PC.


----------



## tkin (Apr 19, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well it was kind of obvious that PS3 would win but I'll like to see comparison between all three gaming stations including PC.


Is that a trick question, PC games always look better, there are no exceptions.


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 19, 2011)

ico said:


> Finally this game is available for pre-order on Intencity and Nextworld @ 900.


Umm I ordered at Flipkart for Rs.622.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Apr 19, 2011)

Prices at Flipkart are good in terms of the new and up-coming titles as compared to other sites...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 19, 2011)

9/10 avg rating. ZOMG!
GOTY the day it released. ZOMFG!

Its this for real ?


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2011)

^^I'll prefer a GOTY edition then, worth waiting for few months more


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 19, 2011)

Same here. Got 3 games to finish already. 
Plus, who doesn't want to save some bucks and buy an awesome game in the process?


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 19, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> 9/10 avg rating. ZOMG!
> GOTY the day it released. ZOMFG!
> 
> Its this for real ?


More like game of the day. Long way to go before the year ends and Witcher 2, Skyrim, Arkham City, Deus Ex says Hi!


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2011)

amitava82 said:


> Umm I ordered at Flipkart for Rs.622.


yea, Intencity and Nextworld have decreased their prices to 600+ now. It wasn't the case before.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 20, 2011)

Metacritic aggregate of 95. Seems a very strong competitor for game of the year.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah its a really strong competitor but GOTY edition on release day seems kinda unlikely for me.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

Portal 2 for GOTY!! Man, i am so excited, love this one.i've been waiting for it for 3 years.
Ok, don't have enough time to waste, gotta go and play this .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 21, 2011)

started playing yesterday ! i got headache on the start ! i dono whether its game fault or my head fault ??


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 21, 2011)

Motion sickness, eh? Common to many fellas while playing FPS, Simulation racers with a cockpit view. I'm one of those unlucky gamers. Had real hard time while playing Prey, FEAR.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 21, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Motion sickness, eh? Common to many fellas while playing FPS, Simulation racers with a cockpit view. I'm one of those unlucky gamers. Had real hard time while playing Prey, FEAR.



yes now i cant play bulletstorm because of the rapid FPS !


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2011)

Is it from a long time or did you get this motion sickness recently ?

Glad that I am not color blind and do not have any other impediments  Can't live without gaming, music and a bit of photography now.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 21, 2011)

well can i play this game without playing the first part?? i mean can i understand the plot?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 21, 2011)

I think you can jump right in. But playing the first game before playing this, is highly recommend.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Well finally started playing first one.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
Am i dreaming or what ?? Really gameranand, didn't expected this from you.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

What did you expected that I would have completed this game already and on Portal 2 eh.  Actually I got my orange box recently and I was busy playing ME series then Chaos Theory and most importantly I am more of a RPG gamer than Puzzle and FPS.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
i expected, as a gamer you have already played portal.It was released 4 years ago after all.
Portal doesn't belong to a genre, it belongs to all gamers and it defines its own space


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Well I tried many times you know but everytime some new game will pop out then Portal would get uninstalled. This actually happened more than 20 times I guess.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
anyways, you are playing it now. Hows it so far. i finished it in my first playthrough


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Kinda nice right now. I am loving it. I'll take it slow and complete it in a week or two maybe.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
even if you take it slow it will be completed in a couple of days. if you wanna play it for a week just don't play it for more than half hour everyday.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ I am talking about 15 min a day dude. 
I don't want to complete this game until I get Darkspore and Witcher 2 to play. I have to be busy with this only. Although I do have some games but if I like some game then I take things real slow until its a RPG which is kinda adrenaline rush for me.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Played the co-op campaign with Sam and the game's brilliant. Awesome set of puzzles and the co-op element is just so much fun. We kept doing high-fives after every chapter and it really irritated GlaDOS. But oh GlaDOS, how sarcastic art thou!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 22, 2011)

This game is one master piece. Not because of the cleaver puzzles, voice acting and the fun factor. But, because it gets the player right on. The events, Dialogues, AI are scripted in a way, that it will exactly hit the player. There are tones of examples.. but telling them here will only ruin the experience. Experience it in first hand


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 23, 2011)

^^
this is one masterpiece alright. Voice acting is something else. Its phenomenal. Atmosphere is amazing. I just love it. Valve has delivered yet again, sir. Wheatley's character is so amazing, can't say anything or it will tread spoiler territory. Y'all just gotta play this one, if you haven't already that is.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 23, 2011)

To begin with this game, I attempted the original Portal first. Played it for 3 and a half hours, and it's over. It was fun, and challenging.  Catching Momentum while traveling through Portals is what I like the most. 

Will try this in a while/.


----------



## paari (Apr 23, 2011)

Has anyone tried the multiplayer co-op mode for Portal 2 yet? I couldn't seem to get it to work


----------



## gameranand (Apr 23, 2011)

Very sad that Portal is very very short. I mean I completed it 2 days which is kinda ridiculous for me. But damn experience was damn good. What a game. Why I didn't played it before.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Very sad that Portal is very very short. I mean I completed it 2 days which is kinda ridiculous for me. But damn experience was damn good. What a game. Why I didn't played it before.



I told you, you have to just play this one.  and you were giving excuses of other games coming out.



			
				paari said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the multiplayer co-op mode for Portal 2 yet? I couldn't seem to get it to work


I hope you have bought the game.


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 23, 2011)

So much for preordering the game from flipkart. will only ship on 27th  



_


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 23, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> So much for preordering the game from flipkart. will only ship on 27th
> 
> 
> 
> _


well, that just sucks.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 25, 2011)

Finished it today,absolute masterpiece.Valve set the benchmark again.
I found myself hanging around Wheatly for minutes till his dialogues exhausted 
The length is OK for a puzzle game.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 25, 2011)

^Great to hear that.

Placed my order through Nextworld.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 25, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Finished it today,absolute masterpiece.Valve set the benchmark again.
> I found myself hanging around Wheatly for minutes till his dialogues exhausted
> The length is OK for a puzzle game.



I am doing doing the same thing. He is just a ball, yet his dialogues are very well written and his moments are extremely expressive.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 25, 2011)

I Finished it yesterday. Its awesome. Ending is superb. And whats surprising- No cliffhangers or sad ending, this time it happy ending. thats pretty surprising coming from valve. Wheatley is one of the best acted character ever.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 26, 2011)

Finished the game just now. It was a wonderful experience. Definitely a GTOY stuff.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 26, 2011)

Spoiler



*i49.photobucket.com/albums/f266/Tyferra/sp_a2_bts40000.jpg


Creepy eh?There are still a lot of untied ends.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 27, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Finished the game just now. It was a wonderful experience. Definitely a GTOY stuff.



Yeah, definitely one for GOTY as of now.


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 27, 2011)

wow you guys already finished before it started shipping. which store did you buy it from? Received from Flipkart. Came in a paper pouch like those driver CDs.
*picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IFQ76niqqFcAfNCIh1GBCA?feat=directlink


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 27, 2011)

^ cost cutting


----------



## Faun (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't want your damn lemons


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 27, 2011)

^ My favorite line is.. "Cave Johnson. We are done here"


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 27, 2011)

amitava82 said:


> wow you guys already finished before it started shipping. which store did you buy it from? Received from Flipkart. Came in a paper pouch like those driver CDs.
> *picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IFQ76niqqFcAfNCIh1GBCA?feat=directlink




They seem to distribute all their products in that form only. I also received AC:B in those driver packets.


----------



## ico (Apr 28, 2011)

Got my copy today. Trimmed down packaging, I must say.

I'll start playing after Sunday.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 28, 2011)

Yahoo! Got my copy today.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 28, 2011)

Currently playing: Portal 2. Time to get some cake for meself!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 28, 2011)

Again started playing after very long headache ! Am getting more genius man !


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2011)

*Portal 2 DLC out this summer*


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 29, 2011)

Played portal 2: Still no cake!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 29, 2011)

^ What is this "cake" you always post about ?


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 29, 2011)

He is just too late in the party. About 4 years. Lets move on, shall we?


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Playing this since afternoon. Got stuck in a walled chamber with nothing to do after 18/19 Test Chambers.* 

Loving this Game. I played Portal only some days back, so it makes this all the more fun! 

In Chapter 6 - Part II now. 


Just Loved the turn of events in Chapter 5. 

Loving the maps and the challenges.. And, this is not as easy as Portal, too.


----------



## damngoodman999 (May 1, 2011)

chapter 5 now ! who designed this puzzle ?


----------



## sygeek (May 1, 2011)

Ha! Got it for free, an acquaintance from IRC gifted me both the parts on steam, rich *******.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 3, 2011)

Almost done with Portal 1,its a masterpiece, i was a dumbo to have missed this game.

Finished Portal 1, i want the cake!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 8, 2011)

Reached Chapter 2 in Portal 2. I kind of missed the female GlaDoS voice at the start of the game, but i was so happy when it came back.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 11, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Reached Chapter 2 in Portal 2. I kind of missed the female GlaDoS voice at the start of the game, but i was so happy when it came back.


I am wondering how you managed to close the game and do anything else while on PC.

And i found this on some site. -
Portal Movie Style Poster

*images.coolvibe.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/portal_movie_style_poster.jpg
Chell looks so beautiful . *drooling*


----------



## gameranand (May 11, 2011)

Ah ha. Who is that sexy lady in the game????


----------



## DigitalDude (May 11, 2011)

@pyro

that poster was done by valve artists themselves 

one sexy poster it is!!!!!!


_


----------



## soumo27 (May 12, 2011)

Playing this for quite some time now. Currently stuck in a level in Chapter 7.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 12, 2011)

@DigitalDude- nah man, i don't think Valve did it.

@gameranand- come on man, of course its chell.


----------



## gameranand (May 12, 2011)

Pyro said:
			
		

> @gameranand- come on man, of course its chell.


Oh. Her name is Chell. I though you were trying to say that she is chill and made a typo.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 12, 2011)

.=Pyro=. said:


> @DigitalDude- nah man, i don't think Valve did it.



Twitter / Tom Hopkins: Amazing Portal 2 poster ar ...

it was done by a valve artist 


_


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 14, 2011)

@DigitalDude - ok man, my mistake


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 14, 2011)

Finished the game today.Definitively marvelous.


----------



## soumo27 (May 14, 2011)

I am still playing Chapter 7.....Still waiting for the game to end....But it goes on and on...


----------



## tkin (May 15, 2011)

I haven't yet played the game, waiting for my new system and exams to get over, this game deserves some love, can't give that until exams are over.


----------



## mitraark (May 15, 2011)

Just finished the game 10 minutes ago , took around 5 hours .. really excellent !!! The hugeness of the maps was really making it hard . The ending was really funnt  Definately rcommended. 

I should mention i thought GlaDOS sucked in this game , she talked too much , with sarcasm and expressions and all , in PORTAL she was the automated voice that was better.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (May 15, 2011)

Finished some co-op rounds with a buddy.  I'm loving it.


----------



## abhidev (May 19, 2011)

some portal 2 stats form gamespot

*image.com.com/gamespot/images/2011/137/Portal_2_10077_640screen.jpg


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 19, 2011)

^^
interesting info.
@mitraark - yeah, GLADoS wasn't that good in portal 2, but Wheatley made up for everything. one of the best character evaarrrr.


----------



## DarkDante (May 19, 2011)

Wheatley:""I can just hack it. AAAAAAA, *buzz* That's not it.. okay.. AAAAAB, *buzz* oh wait, did i do it?".
EPIC 
BTW finished it.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 19, 2011)

Epic is the word


----------



## DarkDante (May 21, 2011)

Man, i was dumb for missing out Portal. Getting it as soon as i can!


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

DarkDante said:


> Man, i was dumb for missing out Portal. Getting it as soon as i can!


The orange box is really cheap now, look in emalls


----------



## DarkDante (May 21, 2011)

Yeah sure! Will do..


----------



## Sarath (May 21, 2011)

umm...i have to finally ask this. What is Portal 2? what kinda game?

Everyone;s talking about it. I dont wanna be the last human on this planet to be unaware of this game.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 21, 2011)

*4.bp.blogspot.com/-KYDbRJabbGI/TVakh6zx7CI/AAAAAAAAABs/l4OlREU3DmA/s1600/portal_2_lg.jpg

Its a puzzle game.There will be a gun which can shoot 2 portals. After shooting, you should get into one and will get out of another. Figure that out.. and go crazy.


----------



## Sarath (May 21, 2011)

Hmm that seems interesting. Looks like now i know what to get after L A Noire.

also will it be better on a PC or PS3 gameplay wise. Since it looks like a FPS.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 21, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Hmm that seems interesting. Looks like now i know what to get after L A Noire.
> 
> also will it be better on a PC or PS3 gameplay wise. Since it looks like a FPS.



the PS3 copy also comes with the PC key so you can unlock it in steam in your PC also 


_


----------



## tkin (May 21, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> the PS3 copy also comes with the PC key so you can unlock it in steam in your PC also
> 
> 
> _


Does that mean ps3 gamers can sell this key off to pc users? brb, going to call a friend who owns a ps3, lets see if I can convince him to buy the game.


----------



## Sarath (May 21, 2011)

wow is that true? thats nice. So i will just get a PS3 copy then. If that is true ofcourse.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 22, 2011)

tkin said:


> Does that mean ps3 gamers can sell this key off to pc users? brb, going to call a friend who owns a ps3, lets see if I can convince him to buy the game.



haha!! that is not possible. it works like this Valve Reveals How Steam Will Work for PS3, 'Portal 2' | News & Opinion | PCMag.com

in short: your PSN id would be tied to your steam account so you can play on your PS3 or PC or Mac 

_


----------



## tkin (May 22, 2011)

DigitalDude said:


> haha!! that is not possible. it works like this Valve Reveals How Steam Will Work for PS3, 'Portal 2' | News & Opinion | PCMag.com
> 
> in short: your PSN id would be tied to your steam account so you can play on your PS3 or PC or Mac
> 
> _


Too bad, *cries*


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

Download the soundtrack Portal 2 and some ringtones for Android & iPhone - if you want. 

Link here:-
Official Portal 2 Website - Music

Source here:-
Official Portal 2 Website - Blog


----------



## soumo27 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. 

Anyways Check this:- 


*www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/miracle-of-sound/3146-Wheatleys-Song-Portal-2


----------



## hdknitro (May 26, 2011)

Well guys, I just finished Portal 2. The game felt lonely, even though the comical thoughts of the AI fill some of that loneliness but still the game lacks the presence of a real-time game play. The game unravels some very good puzzles. A nice background story but I would suggest this game does not belong to a FPS genre as "WWW. GameSpot.com" has quoted. So In that accordance i would like to give the game a 6.5/10


----------



## gameranand (May 26, 2011)

hdknitro said:
			
		

> Well guys, I just finished Portal 2. The game felt lonely, even though the comical thoughts of the AI fill some of that loneliness but still the game lacks the presence of a real-time game play. The game unravels some very good puzzles. A nice background story but I would suggest this game does not belong to a FPS genre as "WWW. GameSpot.com" has quoted. So In that accordance i would like to give the game a 6.5/10


Well I liked the game for the reason you didn't liked it. I liked it because its different from normal games.


----------



## soumo27 (May 26, 2011)

Portal does not actually belongs to First Person Shooter Genre. Becoz U dun have to shoot anyone in Portal. 

It defines its own genre and is one of a kind.  

Actually you can term it as Puzzle Genre.


----------



## Faun (May 26, 2011)

Portal one was a lonely affair.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 27, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Portal does not actually belongs to First Person Shooter Genre. Becoz U dun have to shoot anyone in Portal.
> 
> It defines its own genre and is one of a kind.
> 
> Actually you can term it as Puzzle Genre.



Ahem...First Person Puzzle Platformer.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (May 27, 2011)

^^
true dat


----------



## hdknitro (Jun 20, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Ahem...First Person Puzzle Platformer.



ha ha ha, now we can call it FPPPS


----------



## max_007 (Jun 21, 2011)

:music: :music:
Remember when you tried to kill me twice?
Oh, how we laughed and laughed,
Except I wasn’t laughing,
Under the circumstances I’ve been shockingly nice.. 


You want your freedom take it,
That’s what I’m counting on,
I used to want you dead but,
Now I only want you gone. :music: :music:

gr8 game after a long time


----------



## Nipun (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey! I just purchased Portal 2 from Flipkart but it is to be installed using steam and I dont have internet connection on that PC. Is it possible to install it without using steam?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 1, 2011)

Not sure but I guess you can using Steam's Offline mode.


----------



## ico (Jul 1, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Hey! I just purchased Portal 2 from Flipkart but it is to be installed using steam and I dont have internet connection on that PC. Is it possible to install it without using steam?


No. Install it and update it. Only then you can use Steam's offline mode later.

I honestly consider your question a "Google it" query.  Because this thing has been explained a lot of times.


----------



## Sid_gamer (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey guys Check this out:-

Actual Gels inspired and licensed by Portal 2

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/e970_portal_2_gels.jpg

*i801.photobucket.com/albums/yy296/sid_gamer/e970_portal_2_gels_repulsion.jpg

Link:-ThinkGeek :: Portal 2 Interactive Gels


----------



## teejay_geekEd (Jul 3, 2011)

Portal 2 is fun, except for the possibly long load times during levels


----------



## vinnay1999 (Jul 30, 2011)

done with portal 2 single player


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

Welcome to TDF, Vinay. So you have enjoyed it?


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 1, 2011)

Free Portal 2 'Peer Review' DLC drops on
October 4 | Joystiq
i.joystiq.com/2011/09/30/free-portal-2-peer-review-dlc-drops-on-october-4/
Finally!

Browse Maps | Portal 2 Maps.net | Custom Portal 2 Maps
free maps


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice. Gonna try'em out if time permits .


----------



## noob (Oct 11, 2011)

frnds..new portal DLC 1+ GB update came..adds new co-op mode levels....anyone found it ?..seems like i am not getting where it is.


----------



## vinnay1999 (Oct 17, 2011)

Skud said:


> Welcome to TDF, Vinay. So you have enjoyed it?



It blew me away !! Though I did not play portal (its prequel)


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 31, 2011)

Guys just started playing Portal 2(finished Portal 1)

This is getting very interesting  Especially the Teaser video of Glados waking up 

Just completed chamber 4. It is a walk in the park upto now


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2011)

keep playing 

GLaDOS test chambers are easy but boring. wait till you defeat/replace GLaDOS, then the real P2 will start.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 10, 2011)

wow!
A couple of my friends also claim that this game deserves GoTy award.
The story line seems good. Graphics are lot better. I have enabled multi core rendering.
I havent completed it though. Will get to it as soon as I get home


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 10, 2011)

Once you start feeling it repetitive, the game immediately throws something different and even better at you. Which is why, the game felt fresh even during the final boss fight.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 20, 2012)

Finally. Replaced that Glados. Heading into what is called Condemed Testing centre. Stuck in a place. It says lift is out of order. Tried every place. But nowhere to go :/
anyways will keep trying.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 21, 2012)

Am i the only one who dint like this game??


----------



## Nipun (Jan 21, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Am i the only one who dint like this game??


Yes..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2012)

Finally managed to reach to old Test Chambers  The game is getting interesting now. Stuck again in 3rd Chamber.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 23, 2012)

^^Which chapter?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 23, 2012)

errrr I think its Chapter 6....How many total chapters


----------



## Sujeet (Jan 24, 2012)

9 chapters+LOTS OF SURPRISES!!!!


----------



## RCuber (Mar 31, 2012)

Just finished Portal 2, it took about 10 hrs total for me, had been playing for 3 days.. Really amazing game.. 
I had not played the original Portal so had some initial confusion when the game started .. got used to it later.. 

Paid Rs. 559 for it and it was worth every single paisa 

Waiting for next release  10/10 ... 

EDIT: I did get stuck in three places... but later somehow managed to solve it 

Have to play the Co-op .. need to find some one who has a copy 

EDIT2: One of my friend said Portal 1 is free to play .. is it true?.. Checked Steam $10


----------



## Nipun (Mar 31, 2012)

Even I played Portal 2 without playing Portal..

You can play with random people btw..


----------



## RCuber (Apr 4, 2012)

I want the Portal 2 Gun .. Give me the address of Aperture Science Lab!!! 



Spoiler



Na not the real one .. replica will do


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 4, 2012)

i got stuck in one place, wasted 3 days for a solution, then had to use cheats to get out 

after reaching the objective, i facepalmed myself, coz the answer was right there.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 4, 2012)

^^every level has the same issue actually.Its too tricky and fun


----------



## gameranand (Apr 4, 2012)

doomgiver said:


> i got stuck in one place, wasted 3 days for a solution, then had to use cheats to get out
> 
> after reaching the objective, i facepalmed myself, coz the answer was right there.



Yeah that happens in this game.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 4, 2012)

Read couple of posts , time to install portal 2 again !


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

Charan said:


> Just finished Portal 2, it took about 10 hrs total for me, had been playing for 3 days.. Really amazing game..
> I had not played the original Portal so had some initial confusion when the game started .. got used to it later..


Play Portal 1. Its epic. The story of Portal 2 is made 100% more fun for people who played the first game. Things like Cake is a lie!!!11!! were from first game 


I got it for free. It was free for one day only. 
See this- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/146512-portal-free-steam.html


----------



## RCuber (Apr 6, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Play Portal 1. Its epic. The story of Portal 2 is made 100% more fun for people who played the first game. Things like Cake is a lie!!!11!! were from first game
> 
> 
> I got it for free. It was free for one day only.
> See this- *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/146512-portal-free-steam.html



Yes it was, but now its paid. its not available as a stand alone pack .. only bundled with OrangeBox ... still thinking of .. to buy or not to buy


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2012)

Charan said:


> Yes it was, but now its paid. its not available as a stand alone pack .. only bundled with OrangeBox ... still thinking of .. to buy or not to buy



Steam price is a bit high. But the orange box price, - Flipkart.com: The Orange Box game: Game: PC

is a lot more meaningful. TF2 will be converted to premium and you get the full Half Life pack too


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 27, 2012)

Prep Your Brains Once More People .!!!
Portal 2 Puzzle MAKER DLC Up for 8th May.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 27, 2012)

Wohhhhhoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## RCuber (May 9, 2012)

BTW anyone downloaded the map editor? im not sure on how to download .. I checked steam.. there is no information on how to install the DLC..


----------



## Nipun (May 9, 2012)

You mean hammer?
NVM


----------



## RCuber (May 10, 2012)

ok Steam downloaded the update .. the editor is available ingame


----------



## Abhishek_Z (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi, guys have you played Portal."A shooting game that doesn't have shooting really to speak off." You may have loved or hated this game (+1 I <3ed this game, actually Portal 2). I know this is a very late launch of Portal's thread, still.....
You may share your experiences like what you love and where you got struck or even how many times you took help of walkthrough ?

I have played Portal 2. It's is on top 10  of my must play games or whatever you say.... a TOP 10 or SIZZLIN' 10 or GOT TO PLAY 10. Truly fantastic !!!. Speaking of the funny lines or the GREAT PUZZLES is out of the point, everyone has praised it. And FACTOR "FUNNY" was actually required otherwise it would have given Portal a horror game tag Xpect puzzles. Puzzles are AWESOME !!!

I just took help of 1 walkthrough, what about you ?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Portal : The Series*

the first game is so short though.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2012)

completed this game today some hours back.  have to say a very food ending


----------



## Nipun (Jul 21, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> completed this game today some hours back.  have to say a very food ending


*good.

_Spaaaaaaaace._


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 13, 2012)

@ 0:50 

[youtube]2vKz7WnU83E[/youtube]


----------



## RCuber (Jan 22, 2013)

Portal 2 on sale today in steam. $4.99 . get it  

PS: 5 hrs left on sale.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Apr 7, 2013)

just started playing the sequel..

it's phucking awesome!  shouldn't have waited this long to install.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 15, 2013)

Do I need to play Portal 1 before starting Portal 2?

Confused of buying the Portal Bundle or Portal 2.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Do I need to play Portal 1 before starting Portal 2?
> 
> Confused of buying the Portal Bundle or Portal 2.



Not really. But if the bundle comes in good deal, then grab it.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Do I need to play Portal 1 before starting Portal 2?
> 
> Confused of buying the Portal Bundle or Portal 2.



if you want to better understand P2's story then buy P1. P2 uses almost all of P1 maps so you won't miss anything.


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Do I need to play Portal 1 before starting Portal 2?
> 
> Confused of buying the Portal Bundle or Portal 2.



If u want to only buy portal 2 i have one in inventory we can tread it


----------



## ThinkNoDigit (Jul 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Do I need to play Portal 1 before starting Portal 2?
> 
> Confused of buying the Portal Bundle or Portal 2.


Get the bundle totally worth it ! 3k !


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 15, 2013)

Piyush said:


> Not really. But if the bundle comes in good deal, then grab it.


Hmm.. Lets see.


sam said:


> if you want to better understand P2's story then buy P1. P2 uses almost all of P1 maps so you won't miss anything.


So will it be repetitive in P2? Like L4D2 used all the maps of L4D1?


ThinkNoDigit said:


> Get the bundle totally worth it ! 3k !



I am trying for 2K  .


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 15, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> So will it be repetitive in P2? Like L4D2 used all the maps of L4D1?
> .


no repetitons..  but for continuation of story, you may want to play it and also to learn thinking with portals 
it is only 5-6 hours in length, so better play p1. you'll appreciate p2 more then.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 15, 2013)

Get both the games. You won't regret it, thats for sure.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 15, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> no repetitons..  but for continuation of story, you may want to play it and also to learn thinking with portals
> it is only 5-6 hours in length, so better play p1. you'll appreciate p2 more then.



a few maps from P1 got included in P2. P2 got lot better graphics as well as equally difficult mechanism not to forget the twisted story. i'll say P1 is practice.


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2014)

ico said:


> Got my copy today. Trimmed down packaging, I must say.
> 
> I'll start playing after Sunday.


Aaand I've finished this game on this Sunday. Today.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 16, 2014)

ico said:


> Aaand I've finished this game on this Sunday. Today.



Why so late ??


----------

